# 2cool May Photo Contest, Candid Fishing Photos



## Cutter

Congrats to Troy Matherne for the diving pelican that he photographed and submitted in the last contest. We have chosen the topic of *Candid Fishing Photos* for this month.

Any non-posed, fishing photo is a legal candidate. It can be someone hooked up, someone working a bait, unhooking a fish, performing tasks on the boat, or the action of fighting/landing/releasing a fish. The key is to try and get a photo that is fishing related but not a posed/holding the fish shot (eg needs to be somewhat candid).

*Here are the rules. *
1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Wed, May 31st, 2006.* After that time, we will take 1 week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

All photos should be submitted to this thread, but they will also be copied (by pelican, thanks!) in this webshots gallery for easy viewing:
http://community.webshots.com/album/550091386XpYNhh

Keep your camera handy this month while fishing, or select from your best fishing photos, and Good luck!


----------



## Thunder

*Bass Fishing @ Fayetteville*

Here is a picture I took of some friends fishing at Fayetteville a few years ago.


----------



## Harbormaster

Can you use a cheap camera?


----------



## Cutter

HarborMaster said:


> Can you use a cheap camera?


Absolutely. Great photos have more to do about the moment and your ability to see and capture it. Great "catch" their also Harbor.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*First Fish*

*Grandson's first fish.*


----------



## Brew

Jr's first Hoo caught aboard the Dolphin Hunter fishing with Vitamin Sea and Capt Farmer Jim 2 summers ago.


----------



## RustyBrown

*Great Pix but...*

_"The key is to try and get a photo that is fishing related but not a posed/holding the fish shot (eg needs to be somewhat candid)."_

_What they're really talking about here are action photos of someone in the process of fishing or landing a fish. In other words no trophy pix. Great shots nonetheless.

_


----------



## WBHB

*I've got 2 great action shots...*

I just can't decide which one to enter. I am leaning toward to second one.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pelican

Congrats, Troy!!! 
So, is the diving pelican considered a "candid" fishing shot as well? j/k - That was a great photo.

Bob


----------



## MT Stringer

*Full Stringer Fishing the Birds at Sunset*

Full Stringer fishing the birds near the TC Dike at sunset.
Mike


----------



## Brew

Jr & Mr Rooster CR 06


----------



## pelican

Cool rooster, Jeff ... dang we gotta go! I know, I know, you tried to get us to. 

Is that a replacement submission for the 'posed' pic?

Everyone please note ... your first pic posted is the one considered 'officially' entered ... unless indicated otherwise. Refer to the Webshots gallery if there's any doubt. 

And please try not to submit multiple pics on this thread ... note the rules. It's extra work to do updates. Thanks.


----------



## Brew

Yeah Bob, it was too late for me to delete the 1st pic. Sorry about that.

Jeff


----------



## GoingCoastal

Port Mansfield , TX -2006

Dave


----------



## galbayfisher

WBHB,

go with the pool shot. I bet there are a bunch of us who can't get out to the real water and resort to doing whatever we can to satisfy the "urge."

Great shot!


----------



## galbayfisher

*My shot*

by Mosquito Island


----------



## jbethard

*My entry*

We were fishing East Bay, several years back.


----------



## pelican

Brew said:


> Yeah Bob, it was too late for me to delete the 1st pic. Sorry about that.
> 
> Jeff


No problem, Jeff ... got it.



galbayfisher said:


> WBHB,
> 
> go with the pool shot. I bet there are a bunch of us who can't get out to the real water and resort to doing whatever we can to satisfy the "urge."
> 
> Great shot!


No doubt ... that's the one currently entered, HB.


----------



## capt henry

*pictures*

here are some pics


----------



## pelican

capt henry ... the first pic will be entered in the contest ... unless you specify a different one.

Bob


----------



## bd2dabone

*Rollover Pass*

Drum fishing


----------



## waterspout

Here is one of my dad. He's waiting on the hammer to fall. I have a couple, But this black and white is one of my Favorites for some reason. "Watch 'em dad!"


----------



## Harbormaster

waterspout said:


> Here is one of my dad. He's waiting on the hammer to fall. I have a couple, But this black and white is one of my Favorites for some reason. "Watch 'em dad!"


 I love the pics of the ol' folks! Those guys didn't know what C & R or freezer burn was! :biggrin:


----------



## pelican

Love the B&W ... reminds me of a era gone by.


----------



## baylvr

*Phot contest*

Here's a couple of my favs.


----------



## Pod

This pic immediately came to mind when I saw this Month's topic. It's one of my favorites of the kids, taken several years ago at Barkley Lake in Ky.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess

*Fly Fishing Smokey Mountains*

Doing some Fly Fishing in the Smokey Mountain National Park


----------



## enielsen

*Wbhb*



WBHB said:


> I just can't decide which one to enter. I am leaning toward to second one.....
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I like the second one too. I recognize that pool at the Ranch House on Baffin. I will be down there for a week next month.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Here's mine. Is it the guy from the cover of the Mrs Paul's fishstix box?


----------



## pelican

Pod said:


> This pic immediately came to mind when I saw this Month's topic. It's one of my favorites of the kids, taken several years ago at Barkley Lake in Ky.


Here fishy, fishy ...  Too cute.


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Great photos here!*

Guys,
I saw a lot of great candidates for this contest in this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=528452&page=2&pp=40

Ling with gaff ready, dolphin jumping, marlin on the wire, etc. Why don't you enter them?


----------



## MsAddicted

This is my sister on the DAY OF her wedding!!! I flew back home to do a little Lake Michigan fishing and be the "best sister" at the hitching. It was flat calm and very foggy but the salmon were biting! We caught a few and made it back in with time to spare for the bride and groom to change out of the fishy clothes and into beachwear for the informal wedding aboard a friends boat.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*End of the day.*

A photo I took on Lake Houston.


----------



## fishphoto

I've posted this one before, but it's been a while. I guess it's time to enter something into one of these contests!


----------



## GreatWhite4591

*Outside Brekenridge, Colorado....*

....just sitting on the bank


----------



## zihuatanejo

*My little fishy*

My little one last summer in Akumal Mexico...I know it is posed but she insisted!!


----------



## pelican

Great pics, folks ... this one's getting better all the time.


----------



## Mike Jennings

here is one of fellow 2cooler captncutbait, that i took a couple of months ago , catching that fish on top was pure luck...Mike
edit..me catching it on top whith the camera that is....


----------



## nasakid

*Fishphoto*

Brett,

Just make sure I get half the credit, since it's ME in the pic!!! LOL

NK


----------



## Pod

nasakid said:


> Brett,
> 
> Just make sure I get half the credit, since it's ME in the pic!!! LOL
> 
> NK


It's a great picture!!


----------



## Bruce J

*The Cast*

Here's my son about to cast a fly to a big Florida tarpon that's been spotted by our guide. I love it because I think it captures the urgency and potential of the moment, along with the teamwork of a great guide and a great son:


----------



## cabolew

*Sailfish on the leader*

The toughest part is trying to pick just one to post!!! Many cool pictures posted already. The tarpon guide picture is cool!!

These are from Quepos trip first week of March this year.

Consider first one entered. Second is mate Charlie getting my Avet MXJ ready with the big internationals in the background. I prefer the 20lb tackle! Third is sailfish layed out flat in the air over Alan's shoulder.

-Mike.


----------



## chicapesca

*My niece waiting*

for another rat red.


----------



## rippin lips

One of my favorites of my Angels .Ok they have horns holding the Halo up.LOL


----------



## bk005

Man that water was cold.


----------



## davidb713

*fishing the beach in 04.*

I had a fish on while taking the pic also.


----------



## GinMan

Costa Rica Rooster


----------



## Aggieangler

WBHB said:


> I just can't decide which one to enter. I am leaning toward to second one.....
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Does that sign by the pool read no fishing? LOL


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Farmer Jim puttin' on a clinic aboard the Dolphin Hunter on 6/19/04


----------



## Bay Gal

This is my sis-in-law, Mindy. She and my brother were visiting us this Memorial weekend.

Here is Mindy sitting on the dock, just about to snooze off...an example of the relaxation that comes with being near the water.


----------



## Charles Helm

*Bringing In the Big One*

My wife took this out of SPI in 2004. I like to call it _Bringing in the Big One_.

This is what was on the end of the line -- the first fish for my youngest.


----------



## MarcusT

This photo was taken by Capt. Brian Bremser onboard Jeff Freeman's boat. Our first blue of 2006. Entry submitted with Brian's permission.


----------



## pelican

*The Fight is On!*

I had a similar thought, Charles. 
Last year Josh (Neverenough) took his niece Beca to the beach with us and let her take a rod to bring in her first bull red. 

First pic is the entry
Second pic is her catch.


----------



## Cutter

Submissions for this month (







) has ended


----------

